# Feb 17? Maybe not....



## ercjncprdtv (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/162241-Rockefeller_s_New_DTV_Transition_Date_June_12.php


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Noooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm sure the FINAL shutdown date will be later than June 12.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

samhevener said:


> I'm sure the FINAL shutdown date will be later than June 12.


+1

If it happens in 2009 at all, I will be surprised.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

They will just need to 'grin and bear it', their problems won't count.

http://broadcastengineering.com/RF/delaying-dtv-deadline-compounds-complexity-transition-0115/

--- CHAS


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

this should not be delayed at all
The stations have Drilling this into our heads for a year and ½ now.
let it happen and be done with it


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

See:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149505


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Already being discussed here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150241

Let's close this one.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

And as such, I am closing this thread.


----------

